# Royal Oak Lump



## mrgrumpy (Apr 7, 2007)

I stopped at my Home Depot to purchase a few things..... 

I am a little crazy, and carry the upc label from a 10lb bag in my wallet at all times. 

My local store only carries Kingsford.... 

I went to the service desk and showed them the upc, and wanted to know if they could order it and stock it. 

Here is the summary of what he said. 

He could and would request it from Atlanta, but it would probably do no good. They know more what should be stocked in the stores than what the customer asks for. So, I asked him if I had a bunch of the people that I know email them if it would do any good. He told me that would do more good than him emailing them and asking them. 

So, here it is: 
The upc code number is: 016800228124 
This is the code for the 10lb bags. 

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS...D=9876&pos=n54 

Click on the link under stores (store questions and comments). Be sure and give them the upc code, and ask them if they can stock the charcoal for you. If enough people from the same area will do this, I do believe they will stock it. I told them that Lowe's carries RO, but only the briquets, which I do not want, nor will I buy the Kingsford that they stock.... 

Be sure and tell them that too.

Bill


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Bill..
Seems like you should have a better selection of charcoal in your neck of the woods...the home depot here has the royal oak lump...and the wally worlds here also carry the r/o lump...hope the mass e-mail will get things going for ya...


----------



## linescum (Apr 8, 2007)

the waly worlds here carry the 10# bags. I get mine at the local feed store,20# bags, for $1.25 less than 2 tens


----------



## cheech (May 24, 2007)

I believe the store that I found mine at was either Menards or it was the local version of Wal-Mart .. . Meijer


----------

